# International Survey



## university_trier

Dear all,

we are master students at Trier University (Germany) conducting research in support of our master thesis on understanding the cross-cultural adjustment processes that expatriates undergo while living abroad.
Your perspective is very important and substantially supports our research on expatriate management.

To access the web-based survey please click on the link below, or copy and paste the link in your browser:

Survey

The survey is completely anonymous thus the data will not be connected to your personal information.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions or concerns.

Thank you in advance for your time.

Best regards,
Friederike Schwarz & Dominik Weingart


----------

